# Tongue bite and toothpaste.



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Last night I was experiencing some tongue bite after smoking my second bowl a bit too hastily. After I finished my smoke, I brushed my teeth before bed, and found the toothpaste on my tongue definitely exacerbated the tongue bite. 

Does anyone else have any combinations that should be particularly avoided because of tongue pain/irritation, terrible tastes, or such ?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, toothpaste really adds to the problem. On the other hand, I've found a little Butter Pecan ice cream does wonders for tongue bite. Or maybe that's just my brain coming up with an excuse for ice cream...


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> Last night I was experiencing some tongue bite after smoking my second bowl a bit too hastily. After I finished my smoke, I brushed my teeth before bed, and found the toothpaste on my tongue definitely exacerbated the tongue bite.
> 
> Does anyone else have any combinations that should be particularly avoided because of tongue pain/irritation, terrible tastes, or such ?


I think... probably anything with tons of acidity should be avoided. Your tongue is a bit raw sometimes after a harsh smoke, and that can really hurt if you're not careful! Alcohol as well.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I've definately noticed that toothpaste irritates my tongue when I already have tongue bite. Also orange juice, which is in line with the acidity theory.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, you have helped me figure out what I was curious about. I was trying to figure out if tongue bite just makes your tongue overly sensitive, or if it makes one side of the pH scale hurt more than the other.

Since from this thread I can tell that toothpaste (which is a base), and OJ (which is an acid) both irritate a bitten tongue, I guess the former is the case.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Tongue bite is a chemical burn no? So your tongue or oral tissues are burned/raw... Pretty much anything is gonna irritate... the ice cream is a good idea though... yum!


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like juice after a smoke, and yeah, OJ will hurt your tongue. I found that Acai juice is great (plus it's high in antioxidants) - at least in my mind, that's counterbalancing the smoke! 
As far as toothpaste, I've been experimenting with different brands/flavors to see which irritates me least: I've come across an organic toothpaste by brand Jason, which is all natural and isn't too harsh on the bitten tongue.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

My word of advice on organic toothpastes is to check and see if it is fluoridated. I used Tom's of Maine for about a year until I found out it was not fluoridated. I had wondered why my teeth were sensitive and I needed to get some fillings.


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah toothpaste, ouch. Ice cream also ouch. Anything cold can hurt when its bad.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Any kind of carbonated drink kills too... Sickly I kinda like it...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

RHNewfie said:


> Any kind of carbonated drink kills too... Sickly I kinda like it...


I do too! The feel of the carbonation as it eats away my tongue...


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I hate tongue bite. And toothpaste and ice cream exacerbate the pain for me. I've found that with PA I don't get tongue bite...not while smoking, indulging in sweet, frozen fats, or while taking care of hygienic necessities.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have soothed some nasty cases of tongue bite with a glass of buttermilk and a big hunk of cornbread. It really does help to tame down the scorch of the bite. Try it next time.:flame:


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

parris001 said:


> I have soothed some nasty cases of tongue bite with a glass of buttermilk and a big hunk of cornbread. It really does help to tame down the scorch of the bite. Try it next time.:flame:


Oh man, I just found a pizza joint in town that makes a cornbread crust. Great stuff...time to head down there for a pipe smoke and a slice.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mail me a slice!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Toothpaste induced tongue bite exacerbation can be eliminated by:

1. Giving up MacBarens products for a year; 
2. Filling the pipe so it draws with barely any resistance and lightly tamping if needed;
3. Using tobacco that is not overly moist; and
4. Suddenly finding you're able to smoke more slowly.

This also applies to orange juice induced bite, etc.

:yo:

_PSA #090722-1 MisterMoo Enterprises_


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

i had the same problem i think toothpaste is just bad it doesnt like me smoking my pipe


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

atvjgjg said:


> i had the same problem i think toothpaste is just bad it doesnt like me smoking my pipe


I think aromatics are particularly bad, but this could just be my experience.. for me, the more "pure" (i.e. - it's just tobacco) the smoke is, the less tongue bite i've encountered.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

I heard somebody saying once that they applied sourcream to their palate after having been bitten by a curry badly as advised by an elderly lady, so i once tried this method and since then I use sourcream/natural/greek yoghurt after EVERY smoke. My palate is very sensitive to tobacco, left alone tongue bite, so this method really helps. I smoked a bowl of balkan misture last night, then a bowl of Dark Irish Twist, with some alcohol on top. However, as usual I had a few spoons of yoghurt afterwards and my mouth feels great today. I suppose the good bacteria cultures in the sour milk products help to restore burn and aftertaste. Try it


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pypkius said:


> .. i once tried this method and since then I use sourcream/natural/greek yoghurt after EVERY smoke. My palate is very sensitive to tobacco, left alone tongue bite, so this method really helps... ...I suppose the good bacteria cultures in the sour milk products help to restore burn and aftertaste. Try it


This is fascinating. It's a given that milk products (milk, cream, coffee with Half&Half, ice cream, yoghurt, sour cream, etc.) unbond capsaicin molecules from your mouth and quickly stop hot-pepper burn. I wonder why sour cream would work for a case of fried pipe tongue. As they say, "Don't knock it til you've tried it." I've taken tablespoons of Tabasco (which isn't exactly liquid fire) (and then small habanero doses) and put out the heat with a swig of milk so, for me, I know milk kills capsaicin burn.

The conventional wisdom on pipe-tongue is that it's steam related, not chemical. Cold water never put out fried pipe tongue for me but, in your case, sour cream does... hmmm. I'd sure like to see a bunch of fried tongue people report back on dairy-based treatments. Tobacco is a heck of an irritant and, now, I question CW on steam. www.Herbal-nutrition-solutions.com mentions:

_*"...chilies belong to the same family of nightshades as does nicotania, the leaf that tobacco comes from*_."

Read more: http://www.herbal-nutrition-solutions.com/Chili-Pepper.html#ixzz0MfCqEOTA

A quick research shows ************ (see below) almost nailed it but never made the precise connection (http://www.************.com/2008/09/09/tar-and-cigars-a-match-made-in-hell/) with, *"Some time ago I had my first experience with tar after taking on a cigar punch as my standard form of cutter. The round hole just seemed to make the tar collect at the head and ooze out. Sometimes the tar comes on suddenly and you may not even see it develop until it is too late. If you get a little on the tip of your tongue or on the lips, it will taste very foul and begin to burn a bit (much like the capsaicin within a hot pepper)..."*

This topic is really HOT!

I have been trying for years to come up with one original thought on cigars (or pipes) and maybe this is it. I wish I knew how to get tongue burn but it seems not to bother me anymore.

New thread.

(It isn't my site so if it's illegal to write another cigar forums name that's that for the reference.)


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

interesting stuff, moo


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, I have had that problem but didn't really know that there was a solution for it. I guess now I do, thanks guys!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

apevia said:


> Wow, I have had that problem but didn't really know that there was a solution for it. I guess now I do, thanks guys!


The milk connection jury is out. Rub some sour cream on your tongue and get back with the results.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, like I said earlier in the thread, ice cream always works for me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MarkC said:


> Well, like I said earlier in the thread, ice cream always works for me.


The trooth will be told.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

And the tooth will be cold...


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> This is fascinating. It's a given that milk products (milk, cream, coffee with Half&Half, ice cream, yoghurt, sour cream, etc.) unbond capsaicin molecules from your mouth and quickly stop hot-pepper burn. I wonder why sour cream would work for a case of fried pipe tongue. As they say, "Don't knock it til you've tried it." I've taken tablespoons of Tabasco (which isn't exactly liquid fire) (and then small habanero doses) and put out the heat with a swig of milk so, for me, I know milk kills capsaicin burn.
> 
> The conventional wisdom on pipe-tongue is that it's steam related, not chemical. Cold water never put out fried pipe tongue for me but, in your case, sour cream does... hmmm. I'd sure like to see a bunch of fried tongue people report back on dairy-based treatments. Tobacco is a heck of an irritant and, now, I question CW on steam. _*"...chilies belong to the same family of nightshades as does nicotania, the leaf that tobacco comes from*_."
> 
> ...


Great information, Mr Moo, explains a lot about the power of milk products.
I just wanted to add one thing to help justify healing properties of sour dairy products. I don't know if it's the same everywhere in the world, but is Eastern Europe, where I come from, before all those sunbathing product came into market, people used to treat sunburn with sourcream/sourmilk/buttermilk. Whilst this probably sounds like something unrelated to pipe forums, apparently sunburn on the skin is not a chemical reaction, rather a burn just like steam induced burn on the mouth cavity. I always use sour cream to treat sunburn (whenever I fail to stay safe when sunbathing :der, hence the idea of applying that to pipe smoking. Sour cream or yoghurt softens and soothes my palate and rubs out aftertaste...
I do aknowledge however that this method may sound weird or impractical to many people, but it does work for me :dunno:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

If you want to brush your teeth without the bite may I suggest trying the toothpaste Biotene. I can not say for sure if this will work but it is a toothpaste for sensitive mouths and does not "sting" as other toothpastes often do.


----------

